# Road Rage



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Some people really eat at my wick.......

.....driving home this evening and I have to drive down some country roads to get home, 1 of which is by a nursery, the road is pretty tight at various spots with the usual person at one end giving way to the person already making their way down....so there was me minding my own business when I see an Audi Q7 coming down (bearing in mind im at this point half way down the narrow bit) with 3 other cars stopped further back behind this douchebag. So I stop, and wait for this tit to reverse back up seeing as they have the shorter distance behind them and I've got cars behind me.......no......this silly bint starts moving forward. So I thought so I get out and start yelling at her (as I would have done in my ibiza lol) or shall I turn the engine off and my lights and sit there waiting........so I did, wetting myself as I can hear this silly bird yelling out her window. The funniest part is that the first car who stopped behind her (BMW) gets out and walks up to her window and I can hear him telling her "excuse me love but its normally sensible to wait for the oncoming traffic or are you just stupid"

I WET MYSELF lol

She reversed back up and as I crawl past shouted at her "YOU MIGHT HAVE THE BIGGER CAR BUT IVE GOT BIGGER BALLS YOU DOUCHEBAG HOPE YOU FEEL LIKE A C**T INFRONT OF YOUR HUSBAND" and drove off.....laughing all the way home lol

some people! 

J
xx


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Woah take a chill pill!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> She reversed back up and as I crawl past shouted at her "YOU MIGHT HAVE THE BIGGER CAR BUT IVE GOT BIGGER BALLS YOU DOUCHEBAG HOPE YOU FEEL LIKE A C**T INFRONT OF YOUR HUSBAND" and drove off.....laughing all the way home lol
> 
> some people!
> 
> ...


And I spent all that money sending you to Rodean!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

igotone said:


> And I spent all that money sending you to Roedean!


 *Jessica!*

Have a cigarette.
Then have a word with yourself.

The Berks set don't like that sorta' language. :roll:

Benenden or Roedean?

_Edit:- Spelling correction? :roll: _


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I was going to post an apt pic, ie,






















But then I remembered, you know where I live. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

she deserved it!!!!!! She could clearly see I was most of the way down but decided to continue being a prick....even the guy behind her thought she was a knob lol  *innocent* *angel*

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I can appreciate the sentiments entirely. I usually shout something and then remember my roof is down and they can probably hear me. All of these images are from one trip!

They had stopped for a chat:









Farmer give the road into the village a fresh coat of mud:









A neighbour parks his van to block our road:









This car just stopped and made me wait to get past:









Parking opposite the junction, a pet hate:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I have plenty of these for free.  Pics not pills. If I _was_ a dealer I'd have an R8 Roadster to keep the TTR company in a much bigger garage.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

There's a couple of very angry people on this thread :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no not angry people.....some very inconsiderate douchebags on the road.....The End 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> no not angry people.....some very inconsiderate douchebags on the road....*.The End *
> xx







It ain't the end!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

will it ever end!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!






lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I do a lot of miles everyday and see bad driving often but I don't let it bother me anymore because you can become obsessed with it and react in such a way that can cause just as much offence as the actual bad driving in the first place, as you did.

Muxley reincarnated.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it appears i may have been told off. *slopes off head hanging*

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No not told off at all it's just I've seen these type of situations escalate and end up very nasty very quickly, you never know the type of person that is driving the other car.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

true but then neither do they, swings and round a bouts works both ways, and tbf she was in the wrong I'm sure the other drivers who were there would agree, however, to avoid the stupid douche i went to work a different way and came home which ended up taking less time and less country roads lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> will it ever end!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Excellent clip J. However, 45 in a 55 is perfectly legal. Bit of road rage there methinks?
_ And the white car passing on the hard shoulder could have just come back from Q8. It's quite common there!  _



jamman said:


> .......................Muxley reincarnated.


That's unfair James  
J _*is*_ actually a girl. This time!  :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

jamman said:


> I do a lot of miles everyday and see bad driving often but I don't let it bother me anymore because you can become obsessed with it and react in such a way that can cause just as much offence as the actual bad driving in the first place, as you did.


True that. Same can be said about many things in life. Even in regards to how one behaves on a car forum.



jamman said:


> Muxley reincarnated.


Let it go James. You won. He's gone. Everyone was behind you. It's over.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Even in regards to how one behaves on a car forum.
> ...


Erm....not sure if that first bit is a dig at me :/ I thought I've been quite pleasant on here........unless im mistaking that for being a class A bitch and pissing everyone off???

And I duno what he going on with Muxley it went over my head and I think thats where it will stay

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

No Lolly, not at all. It's not a dig at you or anyone specifically, not even Jamman. But he will understand what I meant. 
It's genuinely just to say that his comment is true and that all of us should bear it in mind  myself included.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

i still dont get it but w/e lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> ................ :/ I thought I've been quite pleasant on here........unless I'm mistaking that for being a class A bitch and pissing everyone off???
> J
> xx


 So you're smoking "Class A' as well as being a B! 

_Only joking Jessica! :roll: _ _Please don't burn my house down!_ 



Lollypop86 said:


> I still don't get it but w/e lol
> J
> xx


 _Was before you joined so don't worry about it._



mullum said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Muxley reincarnated.
> ...


 Until he returns. _Again!_ :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol love a bit of forum drama lol ahh keyboard warriors gota love them lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> lol love a bit of forum drama...............


 That you started! :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I didnt start anything.....not my fault if he's got beef lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I didnt start anything..... . . .


 :roll: So who's thread is this then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mine  but I was just laughing at the situation not starting any drama lol YouTube proves that there are lots of douchebag drivers and she joined that club lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

James was implying you were being grumpy and offensive. Which you were, to that poor inept woman on the roadside. :lol: 
She had already had the error of her ways pointed out, but you had to have a go? _Anyway. I'm off to buy more fire extinguishers!  _


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

grumpy....no.....offensive......definately with what she was shouting at me when i turned the car off she deserved it 

lol why do you think im some sort of psycho?! you cant do anything to my car if it goes wrong if you've got no house?!

LOL

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Skeee said:


> I'm off to buy more fire extinguishers!


Lol. Been a busy day hey Skeee !


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> No not told off at all it's just I've seen these type of situations escalate and end up very nasty very quickly, you never know the type of person that is driving the other car.


 He was also giving you some sound advice as there are all sorts of nutters out there! Even on The Forum. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

when ive got you and your fire extinguishers ill be fine  lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mullum said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to buy more fire extinguishers!
> ...


 Not particularity today. But it is one of my 'jobs.'


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> when I've got you and your fire extinguishers I'll be fine  lol
> J
> xx


 Monkey's sad _(scared)_ now!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

jam man said:


> No not told off at all it's just I've seen these type of situations escalate and end up very nasty very quickly, you never know the type of person that is driving the other car.


Like Kenneth Noye (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_Noye). There are too many nutters on the road these days.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't worry about the muxley thing, everytime a new member starts or causes some minor drama jammans ears prick up and suddenly it's mux back from the dead. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

We all see some road rage/stupidity on our roads, but it is not a patch on what goes on in Russia. Just go to Youtube and type Russian Road Rage or Driving in Russia. ---Beyond belief!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Don't worry about the muxley thing, everytime a new member starts or causes some minor drama jammans ears prick up and suddenly it's mux back from the dead. :lol: :lol: :lol:


(facepalm) was mux a man?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I think so.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

well i am female and possibly a lot more attractive hahahaha

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Jacek said:


> We all see some road rage/stupidity on our roads, but it is not a patch on what goes on in Russia. Just go to Youtube and type Russian Road Rage or Driving in Russia. ---Beyond belief!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

He was a bloke, but pretended to be a woman (successfully) by using a fake username for several months.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee has met me im definately allllllllll woman lol why would someone do that lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Don't worry about the muxley thing, everytime a new member starts or causes some minor drama jammans ears prick up and suddenly it's mux back from the dead. :lol: :lol: :lol:


To be fair im normally alerted by another forum member but I look for strange/odd
posts hence why you were under investigation at one point :wink: :lol:

Having said that how many times has he/she been caught now 4 or 5 so in doing ok 

I'm all for banter but racism has no place anywhere.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Skeee has met me im definately allllllllll woman lol why would someone do that lol


Because he was banned from the forum.
Luckily, Skeee never met him/her :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Jess,



mullum said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Skeee has met me I'm definitely allllllllll woman lol why would someone do that lol
> ...


 Another Forum member*** did meet him/her and he pretended to be the brother but was sussed. Although the Forum member didn't say anything as he was uncomfortable and didn't hang around. Even weirder, Muxley told me he '_liked_' that Forum Member. And yes, it was in that context! 

_***Name withheld to protect the innocent!_ :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just goes to show you really can be who ever you want to be on the interweb! Oooooo I hear a catfish coming on!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Don't worry about the muxley thing, everytime a new member starts or causes some minor drama jammans ears prick up and suddenly it's mux back from the dead. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I must admit, I jumped to the same conclusion at first until I heard that Skeee had met Jess! :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Cloud said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about the muxley thing, everytime a new member starts or causes some minor drama jammans ears prick up and suddenly it's mux back from the dead. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Ah but, are Skee and Lollypop86 one and the same person?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Cloud said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about the Muxley thing, everytime a new member starts or causes some minor drama Jammans ears prick up and suddenly it's Muxley back from the dead. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 At least Jamman caught the Catfish before I did. :roll: 



YoungOldUn said:


> Ah but, are Skeee and Lollypop86 one and the same person?


 Really? D'ya think so? viewtopic.php?f=8&t=468026&p=3296649#p3296649

 I have a full leather interior _(Black of course)_ See pic on "Today I..."  
 I can spell. (sorry Jess)  
I don't smoke. (Not sorry Jess)   
I don't have any tats! Or tits. (Sideboob however, no comment)
I wasn't born in '86.   (I wish, although I must admit sometimes I do act a bit younger than my ears. But I ain't anywhere near as old as the Hoggmeister!)  
I don't post selfies on the 'net! There are pics of me on the 'net, but I doubt you'll find them. 
I could go on. 
Oh, and I can read a wiring diagram. :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm with the OP, bunch of rude fucktard drivers out there. And this is why I turned into a real bmw cock driver....if you gona fuck with me, better be a bigger cock...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> I have a full leather interior _(Black of course)_ See pic on "Today I..."
> I can spell. (sorry Jess)
> I don't smoke. (Not sorry Jess)
> I don't have any tats! Or tits. (Sideboob however, no comment)
> ...


1. Bothered 
2. So can I when I'm not writing short hand or rushing 
3. mmmmm the menthol taste in my mouth 
4. I have both......large  Sideboob FTW
5. 86 is the year to be born 
6. Selfies...... gota be done
7. Go on.....please
8. If there is someone to be used then use them even if its for a wiring diagram 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> 8. If there is someone to be used then use them, even if it's for a wiring diagram.
> J
> xx


 You can use me any time Boobica! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha ill bear that in mind  lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol you have a picture for everything.......or google does lol

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

why do women want to behave like drunken men,, can they not converse their yobish behaviour /attitudes without continual foul language,, is this what equality has brought some to ,,, shocking :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

roddy whats wrong its christmas cheer up lol

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> why do women want to behave like drunken men,, can they not converse their yobish behaviour /attitudes without continual foul language,, is this what equality has brought some to ,,, shocking :?


You really have an issue with foul language don't you.

Was you brought up in a convent or something?

It is proven that people who swear are also the most honest.

So decide who you would rather be friends with, someone who constantly lies or someone who tell the truth but my swear.

Your answer will show what type of person you are.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

No i was not brought up in a " convent or something " but i was brought up in a generation where decorum and levels of common decency were something , rightly or wrongly ,which you it would apear ,have scant regard or knowledge of .


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

its christmas stop being scrooge lol

I swear.....doesnt mean I want to be a bloke my language is just a bit colourful, times have changed, you look back at the victorian times, i wonder if they spoke like we did.......NOPE, just chill geez

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I do wonder just who you are refering to wtih the " we did ". ,, i think for sure some , not all , swore regularly as common practice , then again some wouldnt have . It is afterall , as you keep pointing ou , Christmas , surely some levels of common decency can / should bé maintained . :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not entirely sure what your getting at........

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Maybe it's where you are from. I'm from Ayrshire and swearing is common, just the way it is.

Now, my 2 grandmothers one was from Aberdeen. I've never heard her swear perhaps the odd "shit or shite" is uttered but that's about it. My other grandmother was from springside a village in Ayrshire and in it's day a very tough little community. The T.V. hardman (and real life hardman) Rab Affleck lived next door and she babysited him  she used to swear like a trooper.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> No i was not brought up in a " convent or something " but i was brought up in a generation where decorum and levels of common decency were something , rightly or wrongly ,which you it would apear ,have scant regard or knowledge of .


No it seems you were brought up in a generation if liars and people who bottle shit up leading to heart conditions and mistrust.

I kinda like the way things are now with the honesty. Even if it does include swearing

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Callum-TT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > No i was not brought up in a " convent or something " but i was brought up in a generation where decorum and levels of common decency were something , rightly or wrongly ,which you it would apear ,have scant regard or knowledge of .
> ...


it may seem that way to you,,, c'est la vie... :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know where the 'fact' that swearing equates to truthfulness comes from if indeed it comes from any authentic source but I was always taught that swearing shows a complete lack of knowledge of the english language and yes I am most probably closer to Roddy's age than some of the others replying to this thread.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> I don't know where the 'fact' that swearing equates to truthfulness comes from if indeed it comes from any authentic source but I was always taught that swearing shows a complete lack of knowledge of the english language and yes I am most probably closer to Roddy's age than some of the others replying to this thread.


And how does swearing "shows a complete lack of knowledge of the english language"? By all means, elaborate please! :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where the 'fact' that swearing equates to truthfulness comes from if indeed it comes from any authentic source but I was always taught that swearing shows a complete lack of knowledge of the english language and yes I am most probably closer to Roddy's age than some of the others replying to this thread.
> ...


Jim's teacher would also have taught "Never start a sentence with and"

No wot I mean :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

And what? :O lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Who actually gives a shit about spelling, grammar, puncuation on teh interwebz? If it bothers you I'm sure if you search their will be a grammar Nazi enthusiasts forum :lol:

I swear but not excessively, people who say it shows lack of intellect or intelligence need to pull their head out of their ass.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> And what? :O lol
> 
> J
> xx


Glad u tuk it the way it waz meaned


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Who actually gives a shit about spelling, grammar, puncuation on teh interwebz? If it bothers you I'm sure if you search their will be a grammar Nazi enthusiasts forum :lol:
> 
> I swear but not excessively, people who say it shows lack of intellect or intelligence need to pull their head out of their ass.


In some cases I believe it is true Brian :wink:

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > And what? :O lol
> ...


you*, took*, was* and meant*

lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Who actually gives a shit about spelling, grammar, puncuation on teh interwebz? If it bothers you I'm sure if you search their will be a grammar Nazi enthusiasts forum :lol:
> ...


Then punctuate your fucking sentence, you won't look as stupid.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


lol I nearly spat my drink out reading that!

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


"And" thus my point is proved Brain :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> "And" thus my point is proved Brain :wink:


I hear that randomly starting to insult people and trolling on a car forum are sure signs of a numpty.

P.s. who is brain?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > "And" thus my point is proved Brain :wink:
> ...


Brian we are discussing intelligence (or lack of it) so I swapped around a couple of letters in your name.

Brian the brain, get it :-*


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Ofcource you did :roll: . Oh and no never in my life have I seen that done before. :lol:

I simply said nobody really cares about punctuation etc... on the internet and you chose to randomly insult me. I say randomly but you often do it. If it's not me it's Jessica or Stephen or god knows who next.

The only consistent is when you start I normally get private messages from other members telling me how much of a prick you are.

So carry on.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Make your mind up Brain it's either random or not :?

Merry Christmas and wishing you a happy new year especially with your car.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

er guys this thread is about road rage lol and i just tipped a whole packet of milkybar buttons down me lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> er guys this thread is about road rage lol and i just tipped a whole packet of milkybar buttons down me lol
> 
> J
> xx


I'm sure you caught them one way or another :wink:

James waddles off to the kitchen to find the golden chocolate coins.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you forgot the * either side.....lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> er guys this thread is about road rage lol and i just tipped a whole packet of milkybar buttons down me lol
> 
> J
> xx


yes, it appears to gone off topic.

(resists any comment any chocolate buttons!)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > er guys this thread is about road rage lol and i just tipped a whole packet of milkybar buttons down me lol
> ...


Blame this lot lol *points at Jamman*

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Make your mind up Brain it's either random or not :?
> 
> Merry Christmas and wishing you a happy new year especially with your car.


You can shove it. I have no time for you, this is your normal "trick" you troll threads then try to turn it round with light hearted comments.

My car is just fine and I'm enjoying it, or do you want to start insulting it again?

Bawbag.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Currently deliberating how many chocolate coins he can get away with munching without Ola or Olivka noticing.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Really weird, when this whole "internet" thing started, msn chat and IRC chat rooms were quite popular and everyone wrote in "txt form" but now the "boring got too much time" people moan about punctuation and grammar as soon as you mistype or miss a comma. :x

Same people probably moaning about bhp and high speed cars, hence we end up with loads of Prius and stupid electric cars on the road. :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> Same people probably moaning about bhp and high speed cars, hence we end up with loads of Prius and stupid electric cars on the road. :roll:


Nothing says you love the enviroment more than a car full of lithium batteries :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> Really weird, when this whole "internet" thing started, msn chat and IRC chat rooms were quite popular and everyone wrote in "txt form" but now the "boring got too much time" people moan about punctuation and grammar as soon as you mistype or miss a comma. :x
> 
> Same people probably moaning about bhp and high speed cars, hence we end up with loads of Prius and stupid electric cars on the road. :roll:


Happens on every forum I''ve ever been on.

Text speak was done to save on characters, bit like twitter, limited space. So not really much need on a forum, but again, is very petty to pick up every grammar, spelling, or other error.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > Really weird, when this whole "internet" thing started, msn chat and IRC chat rooms were quite popular and everyone wrote in "txt form" but now the "boring got too much time" people moan about punctuation and grammar as soon as you mistype or miss a comma. :x
> ...


on a lighter note just seen the trailer to delivery man.....looks hilarious lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


"And" I've just been given permission to eat the coins, thank you J :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

"*AND*" you used "*AND*" at the start of the sentence......who's a clever boy then  lol

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

And it happens again. :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

zltm089 said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where the 'fact' that swearing equates to truthfulness comes from if indeed it comes from any authentic source but I was always taught that swearing shows a complete lack of knowledge of the english language and yes I am most probably closer to Roddy's age than some of the others replying to this thread.
> ...


For your information as you requested it - The lack of knowledge comes from the fact that there is never any need or requirement to swear in any situation. Swearing tends to be used to accentuate or highlight something and there are other ways of achieving the same by using the english language fully, that is if you understand the english language if you don't carry on swearing it shows your lack of knowledge.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > YoungOldUn said:
> ...


Sure, there are other ways of describing a thief; vile, unpleasant, disgusting etc

But I think a "fucking thieving cock sucking scumbag" sounds better.

Swearing has nothing to do with understanding the English language IMO.

By the way, your last sentence is poorly written! :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ignorance is bliss Jim :wink: (and depressingly common)


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> For your information as you requested it - The lack of knowledge comes from the fact that there is never any need or requirement to swear in any situation. Swearing tends to be used to accentuate or highlight something and there are other ways of achieving the same by using the english language fully, that is if you understand the english language if you don't carry on swearing it shows your lack of knowledge.


There, their, they're.

There, there over there.

Their, their Audi TT.

They're, they're useless at grammar.

Learn them before you say us fucking swearing bastards have a lack of fucking knowledge of the basterding English fucking language.

:wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Who actually gives a shit about spelling, grammar, puncuation on teh interwebz? If it bothers you I'm sure if you search their will be a grammar Nazi enthusiasts forum :lol:
> 
> I swear but not excessively, people who say it shows lack of intellect or intelligence need to pull their head out of their ass.


Brian the brain strikes again :roll:

Noticed it before but thought I would give you a break but since you're being a Richard Cranium.

Mwah mwah


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Who actually gives a shit about spelling, grammar, puncuation on teh interwebz? If it bothers you I'm sure if you search their will be a grammar Nazi enthusiasts forum :lol:
> ...


Cranium is the skull. Not the head which is collective for both the cranium and the mandible.

You however are a dick head. And a stupid one at that.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

This the season to be jolly :?


----------

